# Got bored after work



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

So I shined up the Chevy 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful truck man 

the wetter the better


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice truck. What size lift?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice truck man.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like a little 4" nice truck brother chevys always look good


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Your good motivational skills made my truck clean it isn't shining like yours due to the sun going down but atleast it is clean 

the wetter the better


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol fellas its actually a 7" suspension. I have the 2500 front clip on it which swaps my hood and entire front end over to the duramax front end. So the bumper sits about 3" lower than the 1500 bumper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lilbigtonka I am a ford man but for the price and my budget I got a fully load Chevy for a hell of alot less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i aint brand biased but i love ford and chevy and toyota.....cant stand dodge even though some look good.....i like mine the best because it is paid for lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice trucks


----------



## dpop88 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cool


----------



## dpop88 (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## dpop88 (Sep 28, 2012)

:rockn:


----------

